# Hello Catlovers I'm from Pa



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello everyone.My name is Earlene I'm from Pa and i have a big black mom cat. And her 2 kittens and she also adopted some more that isn't her's She's letting her nurse with her 2 kittens.I never though i cat would do that. Cause they are older then her kittens. I also have some birds and rabbits. And black bear hamster.Its like a lil zoo here. Hope to chat with more cat loves... And also i have a 2year old....

Hope to talk to u all soon..


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, please post pics if you can! :wink:


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

How do i post pics?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Here  : http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12285


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome! You will love this forum! There is so much good information here and the people are so friendly. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Earlene, enjoy the forums


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Earlene and welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Earlene! I hope you enjoy the forums. Welcome.


----------

